
Developers leak benchmarks from the Apple silicon Mac transition kit - kristianp
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/developers-leak-benchmarks-from-the-apple-silicon-mac-transition-kit/
======
figgyc
It surprises me that it's taken so long for someone to actually recompile some
open source benchmark like sysbench or Blender and run it natively on ARM. If
theyve already broken the agreement by running Geekbench then I can't see why
not to take it further. That being said comparative numbers aren't readily
available afaik but it wouldn't be that difficult to get them.

